# Seeing the quick while using the Dremel



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

So, my slow steady process of introducing Ralph to the dremel had paid off nicely. He lays on his side, head in lap, looking up at me while I administer cheese in to his mouth as if he were a Greek god. "Have your way with me, woman, just keep that cheese coming". My trouble though, is I'm finding it very difficult to see the quick. With the clippers I could cleanly slice a sliver at a time and see nice clear sections of nail. It seems with the dremel, the sand and what not is making it really hard to see. I've not hit it or anything, I'm playing it really cautious while still trying to work back his badger claws. I've been stopping when he starts to get twitchy on a nail (well not immediately, don't want him to think twitch=mom stops) but I take it as a sign I'm close and just clean up the side at that point. Are there any tips from the experts (thats you guys) I'm a total newbie at dremelling!


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hello
I'm new to dremeling, but I'm learning too!
I touch and look, touch and inspect, etc. With any color nail, you'll have white 'powder' on the inside of the nail. IT's soft and easily movable with a fingernail. When you see a DOT in the center of the white powder, STOP. That is the quick.
I work with rescue dogs, and the dremel is not always possible. IT tickles.
My poodles are learning how to adjust and I really love the soft nails when they are done.
AM looking forward to others comments, who may have a different take or idea.


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

I've always done the same as you are doing, stopping when the dog gets twitchy about the nail. Inevitably, if I keep going, I hit the quick. I must admit I never stop and look, I just dremel back to where I want the nail to be or stop when the dog gets uncomfortable. I've only accidentally hit the quick twice and it didn't seem to bother Cali much. You usually only get a teeny spot of blood that doesn't even require kwik stop. The dog's reaction is nowhere near as bad as when you accidentally cut through the quick with nail clippers!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Yup! There's a kinda white circle when you are getting close to the quick, but even if you quick them it get cauterized by the dremel. I have made it a habit now to do Molly's nails every week while sitting on the floor watching TV! Because I do it so often I've been able to finally get them short!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Panda HATES the dremel. I must be doing something wrong? I dont think Ive ever hit the quick. Certainly never seen blood. Maybe it tickles.


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Jacamar said:


> Panda HATES the dremel. I must be doing something wrong? I dont think Ive ever hit the quick. Certainly never seen blood. Maybe it tickles.


I worked 7 days a week for two weeks with Ralph and never even brought the turned on dremel to his nail. There are some really good posts on here and on other websites about introducing it so slowly it's painful, but man does it work. Ralph is excited when I bring it out.


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

When I dremel Pixie's nails tomorrow, I will take pictures of her nails before and after. I am also in the process of working her quicks back, so I am dremeling every other day or so. She is brindle, and has both clear, dark and striped nails. Since I am working the nails back, I am dremeling the sides, top and bottom of her nail as well(so that more pressure is put on the quick), versus just rounding the ends. 
I can take a video as well, but I don't know how clear it will be. She is quite twitchy as well. Working it back like I am makes me feel a bit like a meanie, since I know how the nerve part of the nail bed feels when exposed(I *really* chew my nails).

The quick in dark nails looks a bit like the pawpad- dark and fleshy, a bit shiney if there is no nail dust on it. Pink nail's quicks look kind of like raw chicken.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

I can't tell you how excited I am to read this. Can't wait.
My toy poodles nails have always been long. I'm NOT good with nails. The dremel has really revolutioned how I care for nails.
I have 3 sets of brown/black nails and the toy poodle's nails are brown (she is a white dog) but they are dark and it's hard to see anything.
Thank you in advance for going to this effort!


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

I dremeled them yesterday, so if I wait a few days it will be more apparent. I just took a few, since it is very bright outside. Give me a second to upload them and maybe do a bit of photoshopping to show the details better.

Okay! I took 3 different pictures and also made an edited copy of both(where I circled the quick in red). When I dremel her nails next, I will take before and after pictures. The pictures here show nails that were dremeled 24 hours ago(hence the darker quicks on pink nails and the grass stains haha).


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

:becky::first:Thanks so much Aubrey! Great pictures and a great resource - for many of us I'm sure!:top:

Next time I sit down to do Ralph's I will take a couple of photos too. I don't think his colours are as distinct as in Pixies, or maybe I'm just not getting close enough to see it. When I was using the nail clippers the quick, or what i thought to be the beginning of the quick was like a very small black dot in the middle of two other black sections. Maybe I was wrong? I will try to take some photos, probably over the weekend here.

Thanks again!


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

I ground Hib's nails yesterday. You can see the fleshy quick in the middle. I have rounded off the edges to expose the quick more after grinding down to it.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

